
Ask HN: What phone do you use? - _davebennett
What phone is everyone using?
======
pwason
Sony Xperia X2A Ultra. $285 new, from a guy in Florida. Sick, sick 23.5MP
camera. First thing I did was disable almost everything, and install Firefox.
So right now it just does phone, messaging, and web browsing. Battery charge
lasts 8 days :) Bought a black Tudia case which is very nice and grippy; I've
never dropped it.

